# So. Cali. Meet Saturday Feb.23!



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

This would be the third official So. Cali meet for 2008. I figured this will give anybody enough time to plan for. We should also be done with the crazy rain that we had lately. Weather reports don't go too far this early, but there is a forecasted 70 degrees which is nice. Saturday seem to work best from what I gather on previous talks.

*SuperAutobachs* parking lot (back row)

*12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680*

10:30am - ...

Anybody have any ideas to improve the meet? 

How about we set a lunch time? Red Robin is right there, we can get a dozen seat DIYMA table. I could gather dollars for pizzas at the event if most like this route. I would just prefer something indoors so that it's easily manageable. I'd hate to see us get problems with Autobachs for eating on the streets and ditching our plates around. I don't think anyone wants to be an enforcer at one of these things either, we kinda have a committee style that I enjoy.

Maybe an organized POS for some folks who want to sell their gear? 

Name tags? Silly I know...nickname plates at least?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i wont be able to make it.... i'll be in san francisco for the chinese new year parade...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

im there. red robin


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like SoCal peps are in a roll for this year.  I'm going to be there, specially if we gonna have lunch at Red Robin and get know each others well. I'm hoping we have a good turn out.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I will try to make it but I have a bad feeling that I'll be in Utah working through the weekend.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed the PIzza me and camry_tuner purchased last time.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea, I'm coming for the meatball sub......................


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish I can, I have several exams that week


----------



## Roc_My_Tims (Jan 23, 2008)

i'll be there, I'm in the process of building my system now, and would love to get together with other who are dig car audio also.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I probably won't be able to make the meet, but I would suggest inviting our friends over on elitecaraudio.com and see if they would be interested in coming. A lot of them are members of this forum as well.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

circa40 said:


> I wish I can, I have several exams that week


That won't do. Try again


----------



## SQHEAD (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok another Saturday meet?
Maybe one of these days we can shoot for a Sunday get together instead?
I would love to check out some of these systems, but i am usually working on Saturdays 9 times out of 10


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

SQHEAD said:


> Ok another Saturday meet?
> Maybe one of these days we can shoot for a Sunday get together instead?
> I would love to check out some of these systems, but i am usually working on Saturdays 9 times out of 10


I'm just hoping there will be any systems to check out. Last time a Sunday was on the table a lot of folks where out. I do agree we need some flexibility so if for whatever reason the current way of doing things will never work out do speak up and we'll try to accommodate for next time.


----------



## sithi (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey all.

I just joined the forums, and I'm picking up my DIYMA this thursday.. What do you need to come to the meet? Is it DIYMA only?


-Sithi


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

sithi said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I just joined the forums, and I'm picking up my DIYMA this thursday.. What do you need to come to the meet? Is it DIYMA only?
> 
> ...


nope, just a passion for audio


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

camry_tuner said:


> nope, just a passion for audio


And sleep...dude I have a midterm tomorrow!

BTW anybody can come to this thing, we're not a closed circle by any means. There have been people without a system, lurkers, pros and everything in between at these meets and they are all welcome. Anybody want to bring a show car/competition that's fine too. I know there have been requests before. As long as there is something to learn or teach and a genuine passion for audio you are in!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I love these meets and if I am in town, I will be there. I will likely be traveling though.


----------



## sithi (Feb 3, 2008)

camry_tuner said:


> nope, just a passion for audio


sounds good.. i don't know that much about car audio, but I'm really interested in it and pretty sure I'll show up. One of my friend actually works at Autobachs.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there with a tuned car this time. I like meeting on Saturdays, I work Sundays. 

I really like the idea of having lunch; I was really getting hungry at our last meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone else coming?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd like to, two factors that need to come together for me.

1. If I am in town and not busy

2. if I make any changes to my system

not sure about either of those right now, so we will see.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I'd like to, two factors that need to come together for me.
> 
> 1. If I am in town and not busy
> 
> ...


We like seeing you even if you haven’t made any changes.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I went to my first So Cal meet a couple of weeks back, and thoroughly enjoyed myself....and of course, stayed 3-4 hours longer than I had originally set out to.  

I'm looking foward to the next one. If anyone would like to hear some Rainbow CMX Kickbass 2 ways active, I'm running a set in my Mazda Protege 5.....come and bring your favorite CD for a listen next time.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> I went to my first So Cal meet a couple of weeks back, and thoroughly enjoyed myself....and of course, stayed 3-4 hours longer than I had originally set out to.
> 
> I'm looking foward to the next one. If anyone would like to hear some Rainbow CMX Kickbass 2 ways active, I'm running a set in my Mazda Protege 5.....come and bring your favorite CD for a listen next time.


I have my CD ready. I didn't get to jump in your car last time.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I have my CD ready. I didn't get to jump in your car last time.


Nice! I'd love to hear some more inputs on my system, so I can better understand how things are supposed to really work/sound.  I really enjoyed talking with you and Camry Tuner, James. 

And Red Robin for lunch sounds GREAT, by the way! But I'd also be just as fine with ordering up a couple of pizzas from the local joint there in the strip mall. I had a couple slices at the end of the last meet, and it was good stuff.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

redcalimp5 said:


> I'm looking foward to the next one. If anyone would like to hear some Rainbow CMX Kickbass 2 ways active, I'm running a set in my Mazda Protege 5.....come and bring your favorite CD for a listen next time.


Sign me up!

I also want to hear Fred's setup again. 

I've made some tunning that will drive you guys crazy. I just came back from my car after listening with my eyes closed in the dark. I can't believe how deep and focused the stage is right now. I'm officially declaring myself in Car Audio Utopia at the moment! Car setup>Home setup


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> I also want to hear Fred's setup again.
> 
> I've made some tunning that will drive you guys crazy. I just came back from my car after listening with my eyes closed in the dark. I can't believe how deep and focused the stage is right now. I'm officially declaring myself in Car Audio Utopia at the moment! Car setup>Home setup


well, i still want to hear your system regardless of when it is! and car audio utopia? i'll believe it wen i hear it haha


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> well, i still want to hear your system regardless of when it is! and car audio utopia? i'll believe it wen i hear it haha


Car audio utopia? you might need an extra pair of undies for that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> I also want to hear Fred's setup again.
> 
> I've made some tunning that will drive you guys crazy. I just came back from my car after listening with my eyes closed in the dark. I can't believe how deep and focused the stage is right now. I'm officially declaring myself in Car Audio Utopia at the moment! Car setup>Home setup


I’m looking forward to hearing the latest tweaks.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

Hopefully i'll have the 8" oz mid bass in the doors by then. but started working on a new project.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, I will be bringing an old friend of mine with me to the meet. He is flying in from Romania and buying some more diy speaker gear before he goes back. He's been working with me on cars since day one in U.S. before he moved back to Europe. He has quite a bit of experience with diy and competitions so it's a great opportunity to get a genuine opinion.

Can't wait!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Good times! Can't wait!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

How about a north meets south meet? You guys come up here.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Vestax said:


> How about a north meets south meet? You guys come up here.


I thought that was already happening at Mr. Marv's place?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Vestax said:


> How about a north meets south meet? You guys come up here.


I say come on down.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd go half way


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I'd go half way


How about Pismo Beach.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Let's do it, I say June 21st... somewhere around Seaside... I know this cool little park there  

June 19 is my anniversary and the 21st is my d-day. Wife and I are going to head up there and stay in Marina from Wed-Sunday that week. 



Vestax said:


> How about a north meets south meet? You guys come up here.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Let's do it, I say June 21st... somewhere around Seaside... I know this cool little park there
> 
> June 19 is my anniversary and the 21st is my d-day. Wife and I are going to head up there and stay in Marina from Wed-Sunday that week.


Isn't Marv's BBQ June 28th?


How about early April.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Isn't Marv's BBQ June 28th?
> 
> 
> How about early April.


nope, it's going to be on the 21st. i might head up there and stay with my parents in salinas for awhile. my lil bro is graduating so i'll be there.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I think I will be there. My car might be in pieces as I am now doing a true 3 way front stage. Some heard my car at the last meet. Johnny suggested I try a kick install and it seems like a good idea since my kicks are so far forward in my car so I intend to do so. My Legatia L4's came in already. I'm gonna listen to Big red again if Jim is there to see if I will go ahead and get the L8's.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I plan on being there  You could have a listen


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Will do my best to show up...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Can you audition Kevin? I'd love a few tips from you.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks to redcalimp5 for notifying me of the meet. For those of you who have seen my setup, it is getting completely revamped. I hope to start on it this Saturday and have it ready by the meet. I'll be doing a stealth false floor, getting 5 PDX amps in, hooking up my Iridium mids and tweeters (finally!), and the best part, getting in my h701. I would love to hear some input and actually have people sit in my vehicle and enjoy nice music, not the crap that comes out stock speakers, lol. I just hope my setup is done by the 23rd.



James Bang said:


> I really enjoyed the PIzza me and camry_tuner purchased last time.


wtf? I must not have been there....i hadn't ate since the day before so I had to head out and grab a Monster and some cheap sandwich.



Buzzdg said:


> I love these meets and if I am in town, I will be there. I will likely be traveling though.


I hope you do make it. I really would like to hear your setup. If you can't make it, then hopefully at the next meet I will, which probably will be in March the way things are going.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> Can you audition Kevin? I'd love a few tips from you.


I'll do my best. Thanks for the kinds words. Ear surgery on the 27th of February.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I'll do my best. Thanks for the kinds words. Ear surgery on the 27th of February.


Kevin hope all goes well.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^ Thank you!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> I'll do my best. Thanks for the kinds words. Ear surgery on the 27th of February.


Upgrading to golden ones?  

I checked the average SPL I listen to and it is almost always between 90-100db A-weighted or 110db C-weighted. Based on OSHA, I should only be exposed to 100db for 2 hours if I remember correctly. So....keep that business card from your doctor handy for your buddy.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I'll do my best. Thanks for the kinds words. Ear surgery on the 27th of February.


Kevin,

I'll also keep you in my prayers.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow Kevin, I thought your ear would have been better by now. Hope all goes well with your surgery


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I also hope the best for Kevin. Having a bad ear for Kevin must be like arthritis for a great pianist. I loved how his setup sound. Once the surgery is over, you'll be able to enjoy the sonic bliss that you shared with us at the last meet.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Am I missing something?  Can someone tell me what happened to Kevin's ear? & Why he's having the surgery? Anyhow, my best wishes goes to you Kev.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

he is having an eardrum replaced. I guess the first one was'nt perfect so they are doing it again. Maybe Kevin can chime in and be more specific.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Best of luck Kevin.. I too will be trying to make this meet. I think James talked me into it.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Best of luck Kevin.. I too will be trying to make this meet. I think James talked me into it.


It'll be nice to have you there Dan. It'll be even better if you finish your install by then. 

I have a few folding chairs I can possibly bring this time. That way, the back of our knees won't ache.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Was working on the install today. Who knows when its going to be done, still a ton of work in that little car.. Will be worth it in the end..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> he is having an eardrum replaced. I guess the first one was'nt perfect so they are doing it again. Maybe Kevin can chime in and be more specific.


Bump for exposure.

BigRed. SQ 2 is pretty sweet.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

ill most likely be there...unless someone dies in my family like the last time i was going to go. prolly gonna leave around 2 or 3. i have work near glendale at 5

you can listen to my bomb stock JBL system


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

working frantically now to geter done for the meet.

James, call me bro.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> working frantically now to geter done for the meet.
> 
> James, call me bro.


Jim,

I thought all you were doing was decoupling and deadening. What's the surprise (curious minds want to know)?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I thought all you were doing was decoupling and deadening. What's the surprise (curious minds want to know)?


He is pulling out the Carnauba wax


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> He is pulling out the Carnauba wax


George,


How's the tuning going with your new toy?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> 
> How's the tuning going with your new toy?


Got the mic in Friday. Just got the activation code for the MLS in the email. Looks like Wednesday is a go for tuning!

Otherwise I just relocated my hood release on the kickpanel itself. I need the tranny replaced and I was worried the mechanic would have to fight though the clutter to find the hood latch wire.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Got the mic in Friday. Just got the activation code for the MLS in the email. Looks like Wednesday is a go for tuning!
> 
> Otherwise I just relocated my hood release on the kickpanel itself. I need the tranny replaced and I was worried the mechanic would have to fight though the clutter to find the hood latch wire.


Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So with the hotter weather we should have less rattles  

Our setups will sound better and better as the summer draws near


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump for exposure.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

bump for the audio party. I'll be there. BYOB.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

My car is finally tuned.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

mine too! not.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> mine too! not.


 

George,

Is it tuned yet?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> Is it tuned yet?


Nope. I was a bit busy with parties this week. 

I managed to install it and test a friend's Home Theater system while my car was in the shop. So far this thing is awesome! I was testing a pair of small bookselfs and notice a continous rollof from 180hz to 16k with sharp rollofs outside the range. The guys sub, a 10 inch ported polk had output 35hz to 60hz only


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

FINALLY got my H701 in and my Iridiums are in. I'm so new to this I really have no clue what I'm doing. Hopefully I can get some pointers and have it sounding good. Right now everything is just temporary since the sub needs to be put in. I'm just glad I finally have music and don't need to listen to my cell phone anymore for music.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Was that a cellphone and sub 2 way?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Lol. Sadly I didn't even have a sub...I upgraded a few days ago to listening to just the right mid ....but since I got everything but the sub hooked up, and thanks to James, I actually have a fairly nice sounding setup. Wish I could use some 10's in the doors, wanna lend me your doors George?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

donpisto said:


> Lol. Sadly I didn't even have a sub...I upgraded a few days ago to listening to just the right mid ....but since I got everything but the sub hooked up, and thanks to James, I actually have a fairly nice sounding setup. Wish I could use some 10's in the doors, wanna lend me your doors George?



I don't know...10s are kinda small for you. With an 18 inch sub your are probably looking at 12s to keep up


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i think 10's should be enough, but he needs to go 5way for his front stage to keep up with that low end beast... 18, 10, 6, 3 or 4, tweet, that would be sick! haha


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

o yea, and since i wont be able to go to the meet, everyone that's in the area and has the day free should go, james, take lots of pictures! i'll try to make it to the next one for sure!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

camry_tuner said:


> i think 10's should be enough, but he needs to go 5way for his front stage to keep up with that low end beast... 18, 10, 6, 3 or 4, tweet, that would be sick! haha


If you don't have a boner for metal cones that break up early and planars/ribbons like me, you can cut some out. I think 10, 6, tweeter. Go pro audio and a 10 can match directly with a horn.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

true... i will give you that... but wouldnt a 5way setup like that be sick? haha


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

donpisto said:


> Lol. Sadly I didn't even have a sub...I upgraded a few days ago to listening to just the right mid ....but since I got everything but the sub hooked up, and thanks to James, I actually have a fairly nice sounding setup. Wish I could use some 10's in the doors, wanna lend me your doors George?


You have six possible presets. At the meet, you can let 5 more people take a shot at it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It looks like it will be raining Saturday; that didn't stop us last time.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

beautiful....bring your rain boots


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Rain? Crap...better make a cover for my amp since I tend to have some leaking issues in the trunk as of late. I'll go ahead and head over to Lowe's and get some weather stripping, hopefully that will help.



cvjoint said:


> I don't know...10s are kinda small for you. With an 18 inch sub your are probably looking at 12s to keep up


That's a level beyond me....Waaaaaaaaaaay beyond me, lol.



James Bang said:


> You have six possible presets. At the meet, you can let 5 more people take a shot at it.


, I ordered the dash mat, but for the coupe . Didn't pay for it, waiting for the guy to respond to me on eBay. He lives in Arizona so hopefully he can get back to me quickly so he can ship it out and I'll have it ready by the meet.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Last time it didn't rain, it was a false alarm  

I'm tuned and ready to go this time


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Last time it didn't rain, it was a false alarm
> 
> I'm tuned and ready to go this time


i'm ready to sit and listen. I will be resting my ears for the rest of this week. no more volume 30/35... for now.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i hope 1 of you has a _functioning_ camera


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> i'm ready to sit and listen. I will be resting my ears for the rest of this week. no more volume 30/35... for now.


Eh...I've been a bad boy. Had the urge to turn it up to 33 or 34 a few times. That Satisfaction song start pounding into my chest . Just the thought of loudness is hurting my ears..I gotta stick to no more than 21. I have little self control and my gains won't go any less than what they're at 



Megalomaniac said:


> i hope 1 of you has a _functioning_ camera


I'll bring mine, I'll take as many pics as I'm able to while I'm there, but might have to leave around 2 or earlier, anniversary with teh womanz.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Last time it didn't rain, it was a false alarm
> 
> I'm tuned and ready to go this time


I give you mad props for your front stage.    It's setup just how I like it. All of it up front and out in the open. Then you threw in some clutch action. Now that is very hard core, my friend. What amps are you running?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

drake78 said:


> I give you mad props for your front stage.    It's setup just how I like it. All of it up front and out in the open. Then you threw in some clutch action. Now that is very hard core, my friend. What amps are you running?


Polks! Lots of them!


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I will have to see if I can Squeeze out of work to make it to this. It has been a while since I have had a chance to listen to a good stereo system, or see one for that fact.

Sunday would work out 10 times better, but Iguess that can be on the next GTG.

Jason


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> i hope 1 of you has a _functioning_ camera


James does see if you can sweet talk him into taking pictures again.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

drake78 said:


> I give you mad props for your front stage.    It's setup just how I like it. All of it up front and out in the open. Then you threw in some clutch action. Now that is very hard core, my friend. What amps are you running?


Thanks! I like it open too but eventually I might build some unobtrusive grilles for those mids in the kicks. 

I threw in a lot of clutch action lately: tranny swap, Act street disk, xtreme pressure plate and a Pspec short throw shifter. If it's mobile it has to be fun!

The amps are Polk Momo of the A/B class variety: 3 C400.4 and 5 C300.2


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

4 days left! Time to wrap up that cable work and get ready for the show!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> 4 days left! Time to wrap up that cable work and get ready for the show!


So you're finally tuned and ready to go; that was quick.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> So you're finally tuned and ready to go; that was quick.


It goes like this. Some tuning just rocks and makes sense, like the level matching between speakers and lowering the slope on the midbass to make up for early subwoofer rolloff. These things made a drastic improvement. The actual peak and dip reducing improved the stage but I feel you can never get it quite flat or right. Nevertheless, switching back and fourth I like the tuned version much much better.

I think it will take me months to feel like I'm done tuning. 8 hours can only do so much, I'm very much a noob at this.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> It goes like this. Some tuning just rocks and makes sense, like the level matching between speakers and lowering the slope on the midbass to make up for early subwoofer rolloff. These things made a drastic improvement. The actual peak and dip reducing improved the stage but I feel you can never get it quite flat or right. Nevertheless, switching back and fourth I like the tuned version much much better.
> 
> I think it will take me months to feel like I'm done tuning. 8 hours can only do so much, I'm very much a noob at this.


Can't be worse than me. At the moment I couldn't figure out how to tune if my life depended on it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

donpisto said:


> Can't be worse than me. At the moment I couldn't figure out how to tune if my life depended on it.


That sucks!


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> That sucks!


Indeed, but I'm trying to learn.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the rain is killing me


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

BigRed said:


> the rain is killing me


Supposed to clear up tomorrow, 20% chance rain, then rain on Friday, and clear up again on Saturday with a 20% chance of rain. Tomorrow and Saturday will be partly cloudy.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know...I kinda like the second to last meeting where we had a cloudy day and no rain. We didn't have to run our A/C and I didn't get sweaty going from car to car. 

It's not like we can get mud in our cars anyways


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I should be there Sat. I am out in Indio right now and it is gorgeous.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I should be there Sat. I am out in Indio right now and it is gorgeous.


Their polo field is great. So are these meets.

See you there Fred.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

If I don't have the amprack done by tomorrow, its gonna be a long shot for me to have a working setup


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> If I don't have the amprack done by tomorrow, its gonna be a long shot for me to have a working setup


Stop posting and get to it


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

hey fred, i still have the cd you let me borrow, but i wont be at the meet.... so i guess i'll return it the next time we have a meet? unless i randomly run into george on campus =P


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

camry_tuner said:


> hey fred, i still have the cd you let me borrow, but i wont be at the meet.... so i guess i'll return it the next time we have a meet? unless i randomly run into george on campus =P


Oh...it's never random.




Jk


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

no problem... if you do that works or anyone else, I do enjoy that cd. If not I will get it next time.



camry_tuner said:


> hey fred, i still have the cd you let me borrow, but i wont be at the meet.... so i guess i'll return it the next time we have a meet? unless i randomly run into george on campus =P


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The weater forecast is for rain on Saturday. Is there a backup date in case this one gets rained out?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> The weater forecast is for rain on Saturday. Is there a backup date in case this one gets rained out?


The meet we had just before the last one rain was predicted and we were prepared for it, we're real diehards. 

P.S.

It didn't rain that day.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

10 percent chance of PM rain Saturday.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going to try to make it tomorrow as well. Sounds like the weather will be perfect. 

Can't wait to hear the updates... looks like major changes especially for Cvjoint, Michael, and Bigred. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys again!
Danny


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Is BigRed going to be ready on time?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I have an idea for our meets. How about we have a Spotlight Car of the meet. We set a special time aside where one driver can present his car top down and get feedback on his install from the whole crew. 

It feels a little bit redundant to open the trunk up for every listener. Some of us have a lot to go through to showcase their stacked amps and adaptable sub boxes


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It feels a little bit redundant to open the trunk up for every listener.


My trunk  it's full of crap!:blush:


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I have an idea for our meets. How about we have a Spotlight Car of the meet. We set a special time aside where one driver can present his car top down and get feedback on his install from the whole crew.
> 
> It feels a little bit redundant to open the trunk up for every listener. Some of us have a lot to go through to showcase their stacked amps and adaptable sub boxes


This would work pretty well I think. Everyone has to be present though or on time


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

well it won't be mine guys  between the rain and a vicious cold my system will not be ready. I'm gonna show up in my inferior focal system car. Look forward to hearing some vehicles and alot of familiar faces.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

dang, i really want to go this time but i have so much on my plate this weekend. but its a good thing these meets dont seem to by losing any steam


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the W7 will shine through Michael  

In order for everyone to be aware, we can pick the car at the end of the lunch at Red Robin. Whoever has an operating sound system can enter their car on a piece of paper and we can randomly draw it out of a hat. 

It's sad the truck won't be there, but I can't lie, I'm down to listen to some Focals he he

Internecine you need to show up one of these days. We can't tolerate this sort of behavior too long 

Oh...and same goes for OgreDave!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm rushing to head out to LA tonight and I gotta feeling its going to be a long night. If I can wake up in time I'll be there. Will be coming from Paramount ... ugha.

And hey, I've met internecine, does that get us both off the hook? bahhahaha.

Man I've got to do like 8 months of expenses over the weekend too


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

hope to see you there Dave. I'll be there around 11am. I just hope I won't be hungover.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> hope to see you there Dave. I'll be there around 11am. I just hope I won't be hungover.


Maybe it's time for AA.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> hope to see you there Dave. I'll be there around 11am. I just hope I won't be hungover.


Lol...maybe I should swing by your place and crank the volume....you can wake up to the sweet sound of that song from the Mac Book Air commercial


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I just got home .. serious doubts I'm makin this meet. If you see me it'll likely be around 1PM just to say hi. If I'm even awake by noon...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

just got home myself. a little too buzzed, but i'll be there.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like I am going to be able to make it. If it stays sunny, look for a black Triumph. The truck is going to sit it out today.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I will be there in my girls silver camry. I will stop by and grab some donuts incase anyone missed breakfast. 

I will also be taking our new puppy "Lady". Getting her started on socialization so I'd appreciate it if you came up and pet her or what not. I'm sure you will since she is VERY cute and playful.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> I will be there in my girls silver camry. I will stop by and grab some donuts incase anyone missed breakfast.
> 
> I will also be taking our new puppy "Lady". Getting her started on socialization so I'd appreciate it if you came up and pet her or what not. I'm sure you will since she is VERY cute and playful.


The weather is GREAT.

I would bring my pups, too, but being only 1 week old they might die  
so with momma they stay.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

James Bang said:


> The weather is GREAT.
> 
> I would bring my pups, too, but being only 1 week old they might die
> so with momma they stay.


James what kind of pups? Ours is a brindle colored Boxer.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm heading out right now, should get there within 45 mins. Charged my camera battery for a lil, hopefully I take many pics


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> James what kind of pups? Ours is a brindle colored Boxer.


Yorkshire terriers. Girly cute dogs. They're a handful right now, so I won't be able to stay very long today. I'll bring some treats for your pup.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

great meet today, really wanted to hear levon's car and the blue accord but i never got the chance  

thanks james for helping me with my t.corr


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry guys I woke up at like 1something PM .. next time.

And it's freaking raining again wtf.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Got there late and had to leave early...

By the time I got home I was soaked. Once a year I get caught in the rain on my streetbike... Today was my day for 2008.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Great meet today guys it's so awesome too hear how everyone’s car is coming along.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

XaznKewLguyX said:


> great meet today, really wanted to hear levon's car and the blue accord but i never got the chance
> 
> thanks james for helping me with my t.corr


 Sorry you didn't get to hear it. Another meet should be coming up soon, so when do we start planning for the next one? Hopefully by then my setup is complete.

Jimmy, thanks for the great idea about enclosure. I'm going to look into that tomorrow.

As for pics, I got a few, but not too many. Most of the time I was talking to people. I'll post up the pictures I do have once I get home. Great meet, though it rained a tad, but wasn't too big of a deal.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

pics?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Great meet today guys it's so awesome too hear how everyone’s car is coming along.


Yeah, I almost had an orgasm listen to your improved sound. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I didn't see anyone taking pics... thanks for the great hang out time... I didn't listen to too many cars, just pretty much hung out as my ears are still recovering from my cold. 

James thanks for the tip on the foam, picked some up on the way home and ordered some spectrum sludge.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats. to us for another great meet! I think this time we approached 20 person mark. There have been a lot of new cars that I haven't seen and setups coming to life from idleness. Our Red Robin table alone sported some 8 people. This was the first time ever I felt one of their burgers was too small; nice to have infinite fries.

There have been a few interesting developments:
*Kevin was spotted holding a Zapco C2k under his armpit
*Danny's Accord was there at 7pm when I left 
*Late night gang jumping from car to car in a mad rush to test one CD - loved to have you guys, and how can I join? Is there hazing involved?

Kevin, you are the man. I was expecting you to baby that volume control. Next thing I know you bring on that disturbing CD and pop it in with a good tilt. No one so much as brushed on that weak link in my setup. It took you less than a minute, straight to it you went didn't ya? Now we make another meet. You come and bring that CD with you. I will continue to loose nights of sleep until my kicks are successfully modded.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> *Late night gang jumping from car to car in a mad rush to test one CD - loved to have you guys, and how can I join? Is there hazing involved?


We were just chilling to some *Jazz* in the rain.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I knew I'd miss out by leaving early.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

Great meet guys. They keep getting better and more people show up everytime. I would have loved to go in Red Robin but with our puppy there we just couldn't leave it alone. Next time me and my girl will definately enjoy a burger with you guys.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry I missed it guys. I've been sick for almost a week. And, yes, Kevin put that disturbing cd in my ride too, and I think I passed 

Hope to see you guys at the next one


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> sorry I missed it guys. I've been sick for almost a week. And, yes, Kevin put that disturbing cd in my ride too, and I think I passed
> 
> Hope to see you guys at the next one


I don't know Jim, how would you know which one I'm talking about if you passed?  

I can move the xover up between the 10 and the 8 and pass it that way. I prefer to make the most out of the kicks to keep my stage deep. Time to shed some metal off the Accord


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Kevin gets great pleasure out of playing that cd


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> Kevin gets great pleasure out of playing that cd


roflmao! Grinning...rubbing his hands back and forth...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I am glad I missed it:blush:


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like i missed out this time, hopefully next time i can make it


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry about the long wai for the pics. I have very few, not all that great. Next time I'll take the pictures first, THEN socialize. James did a great job on capturing pictures at the last meet, some of those same vehicles were there at this recent one. I did capture a couple shots of Jimmy's girlfriend's Camry. Anyhow, here are the pics.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

AAAAAAAAh Levon but tell them how the camry sounded. Not active and no time alingment


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

IMO, sounded great. I really enjoyed listening to it. And you're joking right? No T/A? Not sure how you did it, but it seemed centered to me, lol. It had a "lively" sound to it, nothing harsh at all. Very clean and the sub blended in real well. Maybe some other time I can see how that sub does with volume cranked on it . If you ever bring the ride along again, I recommend others to check it out.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

is that the pioneer with the built in bt for phone and mic?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> is that the pioneer with the built in bt for phone and mic?


No sir it is the 590IB with the built in Ipod control.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Whens the next meet, I'd like to join you guys.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

It usually takes about a month for us to make another one. I need to do some work on my setup until the next meet and I'm hoping it will be early April so I can finish it up by then.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It usually takes about a month for us to make another one. I need to do some work on my setup until the next meet and I'm hoping it will be early April so I can finish it up by then.


George,

What kind of work?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> What kind of work?


After a few sessions of tuning I managed to to flatten the response to +-3db between left and right to the frequency response curve of my liking. It turns out my car was boosting 80-200hz right mid response by as much as 10db! Now I know why Kevin's cd sounded so bad, I failed to tune beyond the cutoff point.

Now comes the part where I try to alter the physical environment to achieve the same flat curve but cut down on Eq. processing. This means: IB kicks, create flush baffles for the planars, dress the underdash in absorbent material.

In the end I want to get it tuned again and be like "ohh look, almost no eq. needed here anymore"


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> After a few sessions of tuning I managed to to flatten the response to +-3db between left and right to the frequency response curve of my liking. It turns out my car was boosting 80-200hz right mid response by as much as 10db! Now I know why Kevin's cd sounded so bad, I failed to tune beyond the cutoff point.
> 
> Now comes the part where I try to alter the physical environment to achieve the same flat curve but cut down on Eq. processing. This means: IB kicks, create flush baffles for the planars, dress the underdash in absorbent material.
> 
> In the end I want to get it tuned again and be like "ohh look, almost no eq. needed here anymore"


Sounds like a plan.


----------

